# Crow Calls



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Is anyone make Crow Calls here or know how to make one ?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Irfan, I bought mine from Slayer Game Calls here in the USA, they make the best sounding calls available, they have won many national competitions. I have changed the wood barrels with ones made from mahoganyI turned myself on my wood lathe. Check them out at Crowbusters.com. You can get kits from Pennstate.com also.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Irfan, I bought mine from Slayer Game Calls here in the USA, they make the best sounding calls available, they have won many national competitions. I have changed the wood barrels with ones made from mahoganyI turned myself on my wood lathe. Check them out at Crowbusters.com.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry, Ipod is akward to type on. Dbl post.
Philly


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

No, never made one, but have many, many many calls.

i use two in the field to make different voices.

Also, sounds wierd, but I use two at the same time on opposite sides of my mouth to make simultaneous calls, sounds like more than one gathered.

I've had crows come fly by and circle and a few dive bomb me, probably thinking i was hurting one of theirs.

I have a Ted Williams,, PS Olt, Primos Power Crow, Primos Old Crow, and a hand made one.

Here are some links on makers and I get a few on Ebay.........

Google Buckner Custom Calls

And a site called Crowbusters.

I sometimes use my PreCharged Pneumatic airgun (this is no toy. It's $1600 worth of precision). But many times just like to call for practice and to see reactions.


----------

